
Linode is being DDoS'ed in Dallas - vsloo
https://status.linode.com/incidents/75jr6z6mr0cj
======
kimputin
Yet again, another DDoS. Is this an specific client this time or the target is
Linode itself?

------
tomschlick
Showing no impact across our ~20 servers hosted in Dallas right now.

Mailgun is having issues right now as well... coincidence? does Linode &
Rackspace both use the same DC provider?

Edit: Starting to see some latency spikes [http://tomschlick-
screenshots.s3.amazonaws.com/4TUUOeQh](http://tomschlick-
screenshots.s3.amazonaws.com/4TUUOeQh)

------
hw
they seem to be DDoS'ed often.. how many incidents has it been over the past
few weeks? :\

